# Food for 5 month old Lab puppy



## Casaba (May 23, 2011)

I have a 5 month old lab puppy and am looking for a high quality kibble. I am confused about the conflicting advice about protein amounts for puppies, large breed puppy vs. small breed puppy foods or use adult dog food. Then there is the calcium/phosphorus ratio. I am open to paying more for a high quality food because I know from experience it is an investment in the my dog's overall health and ultimately will save on vet bills.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Picking a food can be so complicated! There are so many because, what works for one, doesnt necessarily work for another. Signs that a food isnt 'working' are dull, flaky, itchy coats, runny eyes, runny poop ,etc. 

I'm a puppy raiser for guide dogs (labradors) and I follow they're recommendations on foods. They dont recommend puppy food or large breed foods, but rather ALS (all life stages). I fed Canidae ALS for many years and am currently feeding Great Life, which I LOVE. Thats what they feed their dogs in the kennel. They also like **** Van Pattens food (he's a huge supporter of our group) and Taste of The Wild. There are many more good quality foods, as I know you've seen, those are just a few, but whatever you try, make the switch very gradually, over about 10-14 days so as to not cause stomach upset. It takes about 2 months for a new food to fully 'kick in'.

LOL! How funny! I've never had that happen before! Mr. Van Patten's first name (I wont type it again) was bleeped out! Poor guy, his name is a bad word. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Casaba (May 23, 2011)

Thank you! I fed my previous lab Canidae so I am familiar with it. However, she had many chronic illnesses and on so many medications affecting her digestion, it was hard to judge the food. My new puppy is scratching already and has runny eyes so when I do change I will look for improvements in these areas. 

I am familiar with Van Patten's foods and would look at the Duck and Potato (grain free) but I am concerned about the manufacturer's somewhat spotty reputation for quality (Diamond Foods?). On the other hand, Orijen has been so well recommended, perhaps their ALS is the way to go.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not too familiar with Van Patten's food, other than they stock it at the kennel. It does get very good reviews though, I've seen. Wether they have it there because they like the food, or because his help with our program is invaluable, I dont know. I've heard good things about Orijen too. 
Looks like you've done your homework, pick one and try it. You cant go wrong with any of these foods. 
If you spend too much more time researching, you'll go nuts  I know this from past experience.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Personally, I think feeding the correct amount to keep your puppy at a healthy lean weight is far, far more important than the specific levels of any particular nutrient (within reason) in the food.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Wellness also makes Simple Solutions for dogs with allergies. If you are concerned about food allergies, look for a food with a single source protein like the Natural Balance (a.k.a. di** van patten's line) limited ingredients foods. They also make a venison & potato or maybe it's lamb & potato. Or u could try fish like salmon. Feeding a single source protein food will help you narrow down which proteins your dog may be allergic to.


----------

